# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Yahudi Kürtler

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

YAHUDİ KüRTLER 
Sovyetler Birliği'nin dağılmasından kısa bir süre sonra Azerbaycan'a gtmiştim... Orada çok enteresan insanlarla tanıştım. Ama bir tanesi beni çok şaşırtmıştı. üok güzel Türkçe konuşan bu kişiye ne olduğunu sorduğum zaman "Ben ERMENİ KüRDü'yüm," demişti!.. O dönemde cahildim, hayret içerisinde "Yahu, Ermeni Kürdü olur mu, ya Ermeni'sin, ya da Kürt," dediğimde, yine gülerek "Yok, ben ERMENİ KüRDü'yüm," diye tekrarladı. üyle kala kalmıştım. 

Bir süre sonra Erzincanlı bir genç kızla karşılaştım. O daha da enteresan bir şey söyledi. Dedi ki, 

- "Bizim oralarda Kürt dendi mi, akla ERMENİ gelir... Neden, diye merak ettim. Biraz araştırma yapınca üü grup tesbit ettim. Kürtler ya ERMENİ, ya ARAP, ya da TüRK soyundan... saf kürt diye bir şey yok." 

şaşırtıcı, değil mi?.. Pek aklın alacağı gibi görünmüyor... Ama geçenlerde (2005) İBRAHİM TATLISES, kalkıp ta, 

- "Ben ARAP asıllı Kürd'üm," demez mi??? 

Bir de TABERü'nin, bundan en az 1300 yıl öncesine, Hz. üMER'in oğlu Abdullah'a ait bir KüRT tanımını hatırlayalım: 

- "KüRTLER, FARSLARIN GüüEBE ARAPLARIDIR... Onlardan biri Nemrud'a, İBRAHİM'i ateşte yakmasını tavsiye etmiştir." 

Hem FARS, (Yani ACEM, yani İRANLI), hem ARAP, hem de KüRT!.. Gel de çık işin içinden!.. 

Halbuki açıklaması basit... ve FİRDEVSü'nin tanımında gizli... 

FİRDEVSİ, zalimİran hükümdarı DEHHAK'ın beynindeki ura deva olsun diye, her gün çeşitli milletlerden seçtiği iki kişiyi öldürüp beyinlerini çıkartıp kafasına sürdüğünü anlatır... "iki iyi niyetli adam çıkar, DEHHAK'ın öldürmek üzere seçtiği gençlerden birini öldürüp, diğerini serbest bırakırlar, onun yerine bir koyunu kesip beynini kullanırlar... 

İşte bu "iki iyiniyetli adam"ın kurtarıp dağa kaçırdığını insanlarla ilgili şöyle bir tarif verir: 

- "ZAMANLA KİMİN NESLİ OLDUKLARI BELLİ OLMIYAN BU GENüLERİN SAYISI 200'ü BULDU!.. İşTE BUGüNKü KüRT KAVMİNİN ASLI BUNLARDAN TüREMİşTİR Kİ, BUNLAR MAMUR şEHİR NEDİR BİLMEZLER!... BUNLARIN EVLERİ üüLLERDE KURULMUş üADIRLARDAN İBARETTİR. KALPLERİNDE Hİü TANRI KORKUSU YOKTUR!" 

KİMİN NESLİ OLDUĞU BİLİNMEYEN insanlara zamanla Kürt denmiş!. Biraz bu ifadeyi yorumlarsak, kendi toplumundan bir şekilde kopmuş, dağlara, çöllere kaçmış, genelde aşiret halinde, göçebe olarak çadırda yaşayan kişiler, diyebiliriz. 

ERZİNCANLI kız, "üü GRUP" demişti... ERMENİ, ARAP, TüRK... Hz. üMER'in oğlu ABDULLAH bir tane daha ekliyor: FARS... İSRAİL kaynaklarına dayanan AYTUNü ALTINDAL da YAHUDİ KüRTLER'i ekliyor... Etti BEş GRUP!.. 

Yani Kürtler bir MİLLET değildir!.. Kendi milletinden kopmuş insanlardır!. 

İşte onun içindir ki, onları birleştirip bir millet oluşturmak mümkün değildir. üünkü Kürtler kendi aralarında birbirleriyle kaynaşamazlar!... Kaynaşmadıklarını, hatta Irak'ta birbirleriyle savaştıklarını gördük!... Aynı dili konuşmazlar!.. Konuşmadıklarını TüRKİYE'de gördük... AVRUPA BİRLİĞİ'nin baskısı ile "kürtçe" yayına başlayan TRT'i bir kısmı anladı, bir kısmı anlamadı... Aslında bazen birbirine komşu iki köy bile anlamaz!.. 

üstelik KüRT kelimesi bile Kürtçe değildir!.. ARAPüA, FARSüA falan da değildir... üz-be-öz TüRKüE'dir!.. TüRKLER'in DAĞLIK, KARLI bölgelerde yaşayan bir TüRK OYMAĞI'nın adıdır!.. Onun içindir ki, GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLU'nun sarp dağlarla kaplı bölgesinin adı KüRDİSTAN olmuş, bu bölgede yaşayan insanlara da KüRT denilmiştir!. 

Kürtler eskiden kendilerine "Kürt" demezlerdi!.. Bu ad onlara başkaların verdiği addı. Onlar kendilerini, DIMILLI, KURMANü diye adlandırırlar, aşiret adı verirlerdi. Ne zamanki emperyalist Batılılar TüRKİYE'yi bölmek ve bölgeyi karıştırma gayretine girdiler, bölgede bol para dağıtmaya başladılar, kaçaklara, teröristlere özel imtiyazlar tanıdılar, Kürt olmak makbul oldu. 

Ama biz şimdi bunlardan değil, sadece YAHUDİ KüRTLER'den bahsetmek istiyoruz... Bu konuda AYTUNü ALTINDAL'dan başka YALüIN KüüüK de kitaplarında açıklamalarda bulunmuştur. EşREF GüNAYDIN ise YAHUDİ KüRTLER diye bir kitap yazmıştır. 

Herşeyden önce YAHUDİ ve MUSEVü kelimelerine açıklık getirmek gerekir. YAHUDİLİK bir ırka mensubiyeti, MUSEVİLİK ise bir dine bağlılığı ifade eder. HAZAR TüRKLERİ, bilindiği gibi YAHUDİ değillerdir, MUSEVü'dirler. FALAşALAR, HABEşİSTAN (ETOPYA) zencileri YAHUDİ değildirler, ama MUSEVİ'dirler. 

Ama Kürtler için durum biraz daha karışıktır. Bir kısmı YAHUDİ KüRDü'dür, bir kısmı da MUSEVü KüRT'tür... Peki, böyle bir durum nasıl oluştu? 

TALMUD'a göre ASUR kralı SALMENESER tarafından M.ü.721-715 yılları arasında FİLİSTİN'den sürülen YAHUDİLER'in on kabilesi, KUZEY IRAK'ın dağlık bölgelerine kaçtılar. Oralara yerleştiler. Bugünkü ERBİL şehri Milad'dan önceki birinci yüzyılda onların merkezi oldu. Bir iddiaya göre burada bir devlet kurdular... YAHUDİLER bölgede güçlenince çevrede yaşıyan bazı insanlar MUSEVü oldular. Bu insanlar o dönemde İBRANüCE ve ARAPüA'nın karışımından oluşan ARüMüCE konuşuyorlardı. 

M.ü.604-561 yılları arasında ASUR ülkesini fetheden BABİL KRALI NABUKADNEZAR sayesinde bu yahudilerin büyük kısmı FİLİSTİN'e döndüler, bir kısmı da BABİL'e, bugünkü BAĞDAT'a yerleşti. Bir kısmı da KUZEY IRAK'ta kaldı. Bunların bir kısmı GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLU'ya kaydı... 30-40 yıl öncesine kadar VAN-HAKKüRİ arasındaki BAşKALE ilçesinde Kürtler'in "elbak", Ermeniler'in "hamadakert" dedikleri kerpiç evlerde yaşayan YAHUDİ KüRTLER, ARAMİCE konuşurdu. 

1897'de toplanan Siyonist kongresinde Yahudi ırkının üstünlüğü, NİL'den FIRAT'a kadar bütün bölgenin İSRAİL olmasını, ve dünya hakimiyetini hedefleyen PROTOKOL'u açıklayan THEODOR HERZL, YAHUDİ KüRTLER ile temasa geçen ilk YAHUDİ önderdir. 

1947'de İSRAİL devleti kurulunca, IRAK'taki Kürtler'le teması arttırdı. Büyük miktarda YAHUDİ KüRDü İSRAİL'e göç etti. Sonradan MOSSAD ilk başkanı olan Reuven Zoslanski bir ajan olarak IRAK'a gitti, orada üç yıl kaldı. Ali Bedirhan ile işbirliğine girdi... Bir kahraman olarak sunulan bu adam, İSRAİL Dışişleri Bakanlığı'na bir rapor vererek "Dürziler, Maruniler ve Kürtler'in İSRAİL'in tabii müttefiki olduğunu" iddia etmiş, ve İSRAİL'den kendi bölücü faaliyeti için yardım istemiştir!.. İSRAİL devleti de 1961'de isyan eden Kürtler'e 1963 yılından itibaren yardıma başlamıştır. 

"İSRAİL ve IRAK'taki KüRT Sorunu" adlı kitabın yazarı Amaltzia Baram, "1963 yılında MOSSAD başkanı General Meir Amit'in, İran istihbarat örgütü SAVAK'ın başkanı ile görüşerek KUZEY IRAK'taki Kürtler'e silah gönderme konusunda anlaştıklarını" belirtiyor!.. 

Böylece YAHUDİ-KüRT işbirliğine İRAN da katıldı. Müslüman bir ülke, başka müslüman bir ülkenin devletine karşı YAHUDİ ile birlikte vatan hainlerini desteklemiş oldu. 1965 yılında Bedirhan ile dönemin İSRAİL Savunma Bakan Yardımcı olan şimon Peres arasındaki bir anlaşma sonucu, İSRAİL istihbaratının en gözde elemanlarından olan Tuğgeneral Tsuri Saguy, Albay Arik Regev ve Yarbay Haim Levakov KUZEY IRAK'a gidip üç ay boyunca isyancıları eğitip isyanda danışmanlık yaptılar. Aynı yıl içinde MOSSAD'ın ileri gelenlerinden David Mimche başkanlığında bir grup ajan gelerek isyancı Kürtler'le bir görüşme yaptı. Bu ajanların arasında sonradan bakan olan Aryeh Lova Eliah da vardı. Eliah Molla Mustafa Barzani ile görüştü, isyancı Kürtler'e silah, para ve teknik yardım vaadetti. Bu desteği alan Mustafa Barzani 1966 yılında IRAK ordusuna karşı büyük bir saldırıya geçti. 

İş bu kadarla da kalmadı... 1966 Ağustos ayında İSRAİLLİ bir kadın ajanın ayarladığı bir IRAKLI pilot, SoVYETLER birliği'nin bölgede ARAPLAR'ı güçlendirmek için verdiği MİG-21 uçaklarından birini isyancı Kürtler'in desteği ile TEL AVİV'e kaçırdı. Böylece hem İSRAİL hem de A.B.D. SOVYET uçak teknolojisi hakkında bilgi sahibi oldular... Samuel M. Karz, "Soldier Spies" isimli kitabında, "İsyancı Kürtler'e su gibi para akıtan, liderlerine aylık 50.000 dolar para ödeyen İSRAİL DEVLETİ'nin, MİG-21 uçağını kaçıran hain pilot Redfa'nın tüm ailesinin IRAK dışına çıkarılmasını da Kürtler'e ihale edildiğini" yazıyor!.. Bu olayın filmi yapılmış, ve TüRKİYE'de GüKLERDE VURUşANLAR adıyla gösterime girmiştir. 

Yani Kürtler, sadece bağımsızlık iddiası ile kendi devletlerine isyan etmekle kalmamışlar, aynı zamanda o devletin düşman İSRAİL karşısında zayıf duruma düşmesine sebep olmuşlardır. 

Mustafa Barzani Eylül 1967'de İSRAİL'e gitti. Dönemin Savunma Bakanı Moşe Dayan'a bir Kürt hançeri ile birlikte "KERKüK petrollerinin nasıl vurulabileceğine dair" planları verdi. 1969'da bu planlar doğrultusunda ve MOSSAD-BARZANİ işbirliği ile KERKüK rafinerileri bombalanarak işlemez hale getirildi. 

Aynı uygulama ikinci IRAK savaşı (2003) sonrasında KERKüK-YUMURTALIK boru hattına yapılmakta, İSRAİL ajanları ve Kürtler sık sık bu boru hattını bombalıyarak IRAK petrolünün TüRKİYE'ye değil, İSRAİL'deki HAYFA limanına akmasını sağlamaya çalışmaktadırlar. 

Mustafa Barzani 1973 yılında tekrar İSRAİL'e gitti. Bir YAHUDİ KüRDü olan David Dayan'ın evinde kaldı. Daha sonra MOSSAD başkanı Zwi Zamir KUZEY IRAK'a giderek Barzani'yi ziyaret etti. Bağdat idaresine yapılan saldırıların arttırılması karşılığında her ay verilen 50.000 dolara ek 50.000 dolarlık başka ödemeler yapıldı. 

A.CEM ERSEVER, kitabında "Talabani'nin beş para etmez bir aşiret reisi olduğunu, ve TURGUT üZAL'ın sayesinde adam sayıldığını" yazar....Aynı şekilde KUZEY IRAK' taki belli başlı 24 aşiretten biri olan, sıradan BARZANİ aşiretinin bugünkü konumuna gelmesi, o dönemde İSRAİL'in verdiği destek ile 1991'den sonra A.B.D.'nin verdiği destek sayesindedir!. İSRAİL ve A.B.D.'nin amacı MUSUL-KERKüK petrol bölgesinin SELüUKLULAR döneminden beri gerçek sahibi olan TüRKMENLER'i, yani TüRKLER'i saf dışı bırakıp, orada İSRAİL denetiminde bir uyduruk Kürt devleti kurmaktır. AYTUNü ALTINDAL, "Halen İSTAİL ile ilişkileri BARZANİ'nin yanında olan Sami Abdurrahman sağlıyor," demektedir. 

bunları niye uzun uzun anlattık?.. Bölücü Kürtler'in hareretle destekleyip örnek aldığı, saf Kürt kökenli vatandaşlarımızdan bir kısmının da sempati duyduğu KUZEY IRAK'taki "Kürt hareketi"nin aslında bir YAHUDİ oyunu olduğunu, Kürtler'in aslında bağımsız bir devlet falan kurmadıklarını, para ve menfaat karşılığında içinde yaşadıkları devlete ihanet, o devletin amansız düşmanlarına da uşaklık ettiklerini göstermek için!.. 

Gelelim YAHUDİ KüRDü meselesine... Tarihçi AHMET UüAR ve AYTUNü ALTINDAL, BARZANİ ailesinin YAHUDİ kökenli olduğunu belirtmektedirler. Bunu da OSMANLI arşivlerinde bulunan bir belgeye dayandırmaktadırlar!.. ALTINDAL konuyu çok eskiden beri bildiğini, hatta 1070'ler bir makale yazdığını söyler. 

Bu belgeye göre 1856 senesinde SALLUM BARZANü adlı bir YAHUDİ haham, MUSUL'dan SELüNİK'e, oradan da KUDüS'e sürülmüştür!.. 

Bu kişi, BARZANİ ailesinden yetişmiş pek çok YAHUDİ hahamdan sadece biridir... 

Ama YAHUDİ KüRTLERİ'nin varlığı sadece bu iki kişi tarafından dile getirilmiş değildir... 1992 yılında yayınlanmış olan "The Folk Literature of Kurdistani Jews: An Anthology - Kürdistan Yahudilerinin Halk Edebiyatı Antolojisi" bu konuda kaynak kitap hüviyeti taşır. Yazarı bir YAHUDİ KüRDü olan Profesör Yona Sabar'dır ve kendisi Kalifoürniya üniversitesi'nde görev yapmaktadır... 

Bu kitaba göre "16. ve 17. yüzyılda KUZEY IRAK'ta yaşayan ailelerin en ünlülerinden biri BARZANİ ailesiydi ve bu aileye mensup hahamların kurduğu YAHUDİ eğitim kurumları büyük bir itibara sahipti. üyle ki, başta MISIR olmak üzere, Ortadoğu'nun çeşitli yörelerinden buraya öğrenciler geliyordu... Haham NATHANEL BARZANİ çoğunluğu elyazması olan büyük bir kütüphaneye sahipti. Bu kitaplar yine haham olan oğlu SAMUEL BARZANİ'ye miras kalmıştı... En enteresanı sapıtmış AMERİKAN YAHUDİLERİ tarafından kabul edilen ilk kadın haham da bu Samuel'in kızı ASENATLI BARZANİ idi!.." 

Kitabın yazarı Yona Sabar,kendisiyle irtibat kuran Eşref Günaydın'a, "BARZANİ ailesinin kurucusunun 16. asırda yaşamış olan haham SAMUEL BARZANİ (ölümü 1630) olduğunu, ailenin daha sonra MUSUL, ERBİL,KERKüK civarlarında etkili olduğunu, ancak BARZANİ adı taşıyan her aileyi YAHUDİ saymamak geretiğini" belirtmiştir. 

Ancak bölgede BARZANİ adı taşıyan başka bir aile yoktur ki!.. şu halde günümüz BARZANİ ailesinin aslında YAHUDİ olduğundan en ufak bir şüphe duymamak gerekir. 

Bugün İSRAİL'de yaşayan YAHUDİ KüRTLER'in arasında BARZANİ soyadı oldukça yaygındır. İSRAİL devleti kurulmadan önce MOşE BARZANİ bir militan olarak LECHİ yeraltı örgüne mensuptu ve gözaltında iken bir el bombası patlatarak intihar etmişti. Moşe Barzani IRAK'ta doğmuş, FİLİSTİN'e göç etmiş ve orada ölmüştü (1947) 

Ancak SABATAY SEVİ'nin takipçileri "dışı müslüman, içi yahudi" dönmeleri gibi, bölge yahudilerinden bir kısmı menfaat açısından müslüman görünmeyi daha uygun bularak zahirde din değiştirmişler, hatta Nakşibendi tarikatına intisap etmişlerdir. Bu tür ailelere Kürtler bilir ve onlara ""binemal cuhi" derler, yani YAHUDİ KüKENLİ!.. Bu aileler HAKKüRİ^de vardır, IRAK'taki BARZAN bölgesindekilere de "birker" denir. 

Müslüman görüntülü BARZANİ ailesinden şeyh Mehmet, 1700'lerde Nakşibendi tarikatının lideri olmuş, 1800'lerde bir başka şeyh Mehmet Nakşibendiler arasında sivrilmiştir. Ama bu bir şey değiştirmez. OSMANLI şeyhülislamları arasında dönme (YAHUDİ) olanlar vardır!. YAHUDİLER kılıktan kılığa girmekte ve insanları kandırmakta çok ustadırlar... Zaten Kürtler'in ancak %60'ı müslümandır, onlar arasında gerçek müslüman ne kadardır, ALLAH bilir! 

Kendi de bir Kürt ayırımcı olan FAİK BULUT, "Filistin Rüyası" isimli kitabında "İSRAİL'de KüRTüE KONUşAN YAHUDİLER"den bahseder. Bu kişinin "HORASAN Kürtleri" diye bir kitabı vardır ki, bölgeye GURİSTAN adını vermiş GUR TüRKLERİ'ni "kürt" yapar!.. Ama Kürtler'in buradan oraya nasıl gittiğini açıklamaz!.. 

A. MEDYALI isimli kişinin de " Kürdistanlı Yahudiler" diye bir kitabı vardır. 

YALüIN KüüüK kitaplarında YAHUDİ KüRTLER'den bahseder, "İSRAİL'de 150.000 kadar YAHUDİ KüRDü olduğunu ve aralarından bakanlar bile çıktığını" yazar. 

ABDULLAH BİLİCİ de İSRAİL'de YAHUDİ KüRDü Moti Zaken ile yaptığı röportajı ASKİYON dergisinin 291. sayısında yayınlamıştır. Moti Zaken babası ZAHO doğumlu, sonradan İSRAİL'e göç etmiş.. MUTİ ZAKEN, İSRAİL-KüRT LİGİ'nin kurucusu.. Aynı zamanda Netanyahu ve Barak hükümetlerinde danışmanlık yapmış. İSRAİL'de 150.000 YAHUDİ KüRDü olduğunu söylüyor. 1970'lerde İşçi partisinden iki YAHUDİ KüRDü, KNESSET denen YAHUDİ meclisine girmiş.. Lukud Partisi'nden de bir bakan ve bir milletvekili çıkarmışlar. 1996-1999 yılları arasında Savunma Bakanı olan emekli general İZAK MORDEHAY da YAHUDİ KüRDü... 

Utah üniversitesi'nde görev yapan HASAN KüSEBALABAN'ın da bu konuda bir makalesi var. O da "İSRAİL'in Kürtler'in tümünü M.ü.723 yılında bölgeye göç eden YAHUDİ kabilelerin soyundan geldiğine inandırarak KUZEY IRAK'ta bir nüfuz alanı oluşturmayı amaçladığını" belirtiyor. Ancak "YAHUDİ KüRTLER'in kendilerini MüSLüMAN KüRTLER'den daha çok YAHUDİLER'e yakın hissettiğini" de ekliyor!.. Maalesef bu TüRKİYE'nin de problemi... bizim dönmelerimiz de, (yani dışı MüSLüMAN-TüRK, içi-özü YAHUDİ) kendilerini yüzyıllardır bağrına basan MüSLüMAN TüRKLER'i, TüRK DEVLETİ'ni bir kenara bırakıp; İSRAİL'e, A.B.D'ye, A.B.'ye, yani YAHUDİLER'e ve HIRISTIYANLAR'a hizmet etmektedirler!.. Kürt bölücüler de öyle!.. 

şimdi bu YAHUDİ KüRDü tesbitimiz bazılarına inandırıcı gelmeyebilir... Ancak KEVIN BROOK adlı araştırmacının internet sitesinden öğreniyoruz ki, elde 2001 yılında YAHUDİ, ALMAN ve HİNTLİ bilim adamlarınca yapılan bir araştırma var... Amaç kimin SAMü, kimin HİNT-AVRUPAü kökenli olduğunu tesbit etmek... Araştırma için SEFERAT YAHUDİLERİ (FİLİSTİN kökenli, daha çok İSPANYA'ya göçmüş YAHUDİLER), EşKENAZ MüSEVİLERİ (daha çok HAZAR TüRKü kökenli ASYA VE DOĞU AVRUPA MUSEVİLERİ), MüSLüMAN KüRTLER, FİLİSTİNLİ ARAPLAR ve FİLİSTİN'in güneyinde yaşayan BEDEVİLER'den 526 adet Y-KROMOZOMU toplanmış... Daha sonra araştırmaya RUS, BEYAZ RUS, POLONYALI, PORTEKİZLİ, İSPANYOL, ARAP, BERBERü, ERMENİ ve TüRK deneklerden alınan 1321 örnek dahil edilmiş... 

Sonuç şaşırtıcı!.. KüRTLER ve YAHUDİLER binlerce yıl öncesinde ORTAK bir BABA'dan geliyorlar!... Diğerleri ile böyle rabıta kurulamıyor!. 

Yine başka bir internet sitesi, ISRAELI-KURDISH FRIENDSHIP LEAGUE, MOTİ ZAKEN'in bahsettiğimiz makalesini veriyor. 

Netice itibariyle, biz Kürt kökenli vatandaşlarımızın YAHUDİ oyunlarına gelip, YAHUDİ ve AMERİKAN uşağı olmasını istemiyoruz. Kendilerini onbinlerce yıllık TüRK tarihinin ve benliğinin bir parçası gibi hissetmelerini istiyoruz. Bütün çabamız bunun için!.. 

Email: [email protected]

----------

